# NAS Media Playback Functionality



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

I am looking at building an XBMC box. I'd rather not. I'd rather just have my TiVo do everything that XBMC can do. I'd love for it to stream my DVD rips on my NAS.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

hungarianhc said:


> I am looking at building an XBMC box. I'd rather not. I'd rather just have my TiVo do everything that XBMC can do. I'd love for it to stream my DVD rips on my NAS.


Though its not a built in TiVo feature... Try out Streambaby it can stream many file formats to TiVo S3 and up via a computer.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I also would like to save media files on a NAS and have TiVo access them. I scanned in a lot of Baby Einstein videos for our baby. Would love to be able to play those from within TiVo.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

You could also,check out pyTivo (pytivo.sourceforge.net). If your NAS has python support it should work, I can't confirm. My pyTivo setup is on a Linux system.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

